# 3D TV .. what works, what doesn't?



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

If you have a new 3D TV, let us know if it works or not. Add the brand and model number of the TV and any glasses you might own ..

Also, let us know what the model of your Set Top Box is.

Tune to Channel 106 and check it out .. 

thanks.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> If you have a new 3D TV, let us know if it works or not. Add the brand and model number of the TV and any glasses you might own ..
> 
> Also, let us know what the model of your Set Top Box is.
> 
> ...


Personally I'm fairly interested in this too.

While FIFA is great I'm thinking MNF will be a real treat for some. I'd at least consider a new TV if at least I was 100% sure there would be no issues with my box, etc.


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

I have a Samsung PN50C7000 Plasma with the standard starter kit glasses and an HR23.
I watched the first 3d game of the world cup yesteday and thought it worked quite well. The tv automatically switched to 3d mode when I tuned to 106 and automatically switched out of 3d mode when i changed the channel. 

The overall presentation from ESPN 3d was very good. My favorite shots were from a camera in behind about 20 rows of crowd. It felt like we were sitting in the crowd. Some of the longer shots were less impressive. 

There were some 3d commercials that were pretty cool too. Gillette razors, sony tvs, and an ESPN 3d promo.

My wife watch for awhile too, shes is less interested in the whole thing but she thought it was pretty impressive as well. She like the shots were the remote controlled wire cam would accidentally get in the shot. LOL


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

I have the Samsung UN55C8000, their glasses (which fit comfortable over my regular glasses), and a HR-24. They work great together. 3D works even during FF and Slow, but the D* banner doesn't and it's distracting. I gotta say, even watching a sport I don't particularly like, and a movie that's maybe great for kids, but just barely good enough for adults, 3D is the future. I know it won't gain complete acceptance until a reliable glasses-free version is developed, but this ain't so bad. Even Samsung's 2D-3D up-conversion is watchable.


----------



## DanDigital (Jun 14, 2010)

Watched some of the soccer game yesterday on a Samsung 55-inch C8000 3D TV with an HR-24 DirecTV STB. You have to connect the STB directly to the TV with an HDMI 1.4 cable in order to get the 3D to work. But it looks *stunning*. The commercials were especially awesome.

I was also impressed that you can pause, rewind, and record the 3D broadcast just like any normal broadcast.

It almost makes DirecTV's completely atrocious customer service worthwhile...


----------



## texas16309 (Jun 11, 2007)

I also have a Sammy PN50C7000 that I got a great deal on at Fry's this weekend. I hooked it up to my HR-21 and had to restart the receiver but after that the TV switched automatically as posted above. I too enjoyed the view best from the crowd rather than overhead shots. It really is pretty neat to see the depth of the play field and see it so clearly. I didn't feel the 3D glasses were uncomfortable even over my eye glasses. If I recall the 3D glasses turned off automatically when I tuned away from ESPN 3D... Overall I like the 3D option.


----------



## Bugs Bunny (Jan 14, 2007)

TV: Panasonic VT25 (54 Inch). STB: HR24. 
Spectacular picture in 3D. Glasses are uncomfortable, but I can get used to it. Only problem is the battery. Battery on shutter glasses ran out after 3 games.


----------



## Spoffo (Jan 1, 2007)

I have a Panny P54VT25 Plasma running off an HR24, using the standard Panny glasses. It all works spectacularly well, and for me, even the glasses are (sorta) comfortable, worn over my regular glasses with no nosepiece. It seems like they designed the sweeping upper frame of the glasses so that it would rest on top of regular glasses and position the lenses in the right place.

Now I'm waiting for some more content besides the soccer. For me the glasses work for sports only if I'm alone. If I'm with a group watching a sporting event, we all want to interact with each other - - talking about the game, trash talking, drinking, whatever - - the glasses totally destroy that social aspect of TV watching. 

Try picturing a sports bar with everyone wearing 3D glasses. It's a SNL sketch.

Maybe movies will be different . . . more "serious" watching.


----------



## techop (Sep 2, 2007)

Samsung UN55C7000 with the glasses from the starter kit and a HR-21. HDMI through a Yamaha RX-V567 with the firmware update. Works great!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Bugs Bunny said:


> TV: Panasonic VT25 (54 Inch). STB: HR24.
> Spectacular picture in 3D. Glasses are uncomfortable, but I can get used to it. Only problem is the battery. *Battery on shutter glasses ran out after 3 games*.


I wondered about that issue when I first tried those on at CES - I'm guessing we'll see rechargeable glasses some time in the near future.


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I wondered about that issue when I first tried those on at CES - I'm guessing we'll see rechargeable glasses some time in the near future.


Already out there.

http://shopping.yahoo.com/786312834-3d-glasses-adult-rechargeable-black-w-red-toc-ssg-2200arza/


----------



## fishingham (Dec 9, 2006)

Like many on here with the Samsung UN55C8000 unit and their button battery operated glasses which claim 50 hours per battery. HR-24 as noted below.

The DoD demo looks real nice, mix of Avatar, music on stage, outdoor scenes, etc. Recorded my first World Cup game and will look at it soon. The included 2D->3D works quite well actually, at least on something newer with a crisp picture and clear content. As the salesman identified, this conversion lets you feel like you are looking into a 3D scene whereas a truly produced 3D scene will both look in and come out at you.


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

Just for kicks, I checked every TV in the house yesterday. I found that 2 of my Westinghouse TX series TVs can display the split screen on 106. I have no idea which glasses would work. From what I have read the Panasonic and Samsung glasses are not compatible on each others sets. What are the odds of either working on a Westinghouse ?


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

Rockaway1836 said:


> Just for kicks, I checked every TV in the house yesterday. I found that 2 of my Westinghouse TX series TVs can display the split screen on 106. I have no idea which glasses would work. From what I have read the Panasonic and Samsung glasses are not compatible on each others sets. What are the odds of either working on a Westinghouse ?


It's so dumb they can't agree on 1 way of doing things and have to make everyone get all different glasses. Good thing there is a work around! 

http://www.gizmag.com/3d-tv-glasses-incompatibility-solution/15015/

Only time I have checked out 3D tv was at best buy and I didn't think it was all that great. It doesn't pop out at you that far and it's kinda nauseating even after watching it for only a few min. I think it has a long ways to go but then again I watched very limited content and for a short period of time. I just don't see it as being very practical having to wear glasses all the time. I have described it to a few friends and I call it neat but can't see spending extra money for it. Maybe it would be a little different at home.


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks Sim-X, I had read about the upside down trick too. I guess I could always head down to BB and pick up a pair of either brand. If it works rightside up, I'm good to go. If it works upside down, I can return them for the other brand. Then again if it doesn't work at all I'm S-O-L. Or then again, I can wait it out until they all get their act together.

I'm not expecting things to jump off the screen much. Rather, I expect to see much greater depth of field. I wouldn't look to watch 3D as regular viewing habit. But I think it could be way cool for special movies, shows, and sports.


----------



## taz291819 (Oct 19, 2006)

Rockaway1836 said:


> Just for kicks, I checked every TV in the house yesterday. I found that 2 of my Westinghouse TX series TVs can display the split screen on 106. I have no idea which glasses would work. From what I have read the Panasonic and Samsung glasses are not compatible on each others sets. What are the odds of either working on a Westinghouse ?


Your display isn't a 3D display, so no 3D shutter glasses in the world will work.

If you don't have a 3D display, you'll see the split-screen like you're seeing now. If it were a 3D display, the picture would look blurry without glasses on, not split-screen.


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

Yea, I know neither set is a 3d display. But on My Sony and My Sharp 1080p sets I can't even see the split screen. I was just wondering out loud what would happen if I got the glasses, and possibly an emmiter.


----------



## taz291819 (Oct 19, 2006)

Rockaway1836 said:


> Yea, I know neither set is a 3d display. But on My Sony and My Sharp 1080p sets I can't even see the split screen. I was just wondering out loud what would happen if I got the glasses, and possibly an emmiter.


Nothing would happen. What would you plug the emitter into? And without an emitter, the glasses wouldn't even do anything.


----------



## taz291819 (Oct 19, 2006)

btw, does anyone know why my HR20-700 can't even record Ch. 106? It says that my STB isn't authorized to record that channel, but I could have sworn the HR20s could at least record it.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

hey guys i was wondering.......
i have a samsung pn50b450 plasma hdtv that supports 3d. However its only in the checkerboard format. i have seen the real d pod adaptor (converts side by side to checkerboard) and the mits adaptor, which is said not to work with sammys, but its a little expensive and i don't want to lay that money down if its not going to work. Does anyone know of a way to get this setup to work? I am wiling to spend some money but not the 1 grand that the real d pod wants. I hope you understand, im not trying to be cheap, but i have some bills to pay hahahaha
Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

chilibball said:


> Does anyone know of a way to get this setup to work?


No. But there is some discussion of a PC-based solution here. I have a pn42b450, but I'm thinking I'm just going to have to replace it to get 3D. And 42" is too small for 3D, anyway.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

thanks Greg, this may work and i may give it a shot this weekend, but in the meantime i am going to keep looking for another solution.
Thanks
Kevin


----------



## Hey_Hey (Aug 23, 2006)

What doesn't work is DirecTV's customer service procedures for replacing HR20's with 3D capable models. So while I would love to talk about what works, I can't because I am unable to get the equipment I need. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2503519#post2503519


----------



## Primetime19 (Jun 10, 2010)

Working - Mitsubishi 73738 connected to a Gefen HDMI Detective Plus with a Samsung EDID stored (from approved TV list on D*s 3D page) connected to a ONKYO R580 which is output to the TV. HDMI 1.3 or 1.4 cables will work. Choose 3D mode on, Side by Side Format, DLP link glasses - XPand x102. Channel 106.

In the future, the 3DA-1 adapter will take the place of the Gefen for pre 2010 Mitsu models, but it's not coming out until after the World Cup and the MLB AS game. Your best bet is to pick up the 2010 model (738/838 series) that supports native SbS 3D format input.


----------



## momoz (Jan 8, 2008)

fishingham said:


> Like many on here with the Samsung UN55C8000 unit and their button battery operated glasses which claim 50 hours per battery. HR-24 as noted below.
> 
> The DoD demo looks real nice, mix of Avatar, music on stage, outdoor scenes, etc. Recorded my first World Cup game and will look at it soon. The included 2D->3D works quite well actually, at least on something newer with a crisp picture and clear content. As the salesman identified, this conversion lets you feel like you are looking into a 3D scene whereas a truly produced 3D scene will both look in and come out at you.


What is this DoD demo everyone is talking about? I have not found it..

thanks,

mike


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

momoz said:


> What is this DoD demo everyone is talking about? I have not found it..
> 
> thanks,
> 
> mike


Me either.


----------



## fishingham (Dec 9, 2006)

momoz said:


> What is this DoD demo everyone is talking about? I have not found it..
> 
> thanks,
> 
> mike


I'll have to peek when I get home - it's sponsored by Panasonic and I believe it resides on DoD channel 1002-2. Look at All Channels, go to 1000 and look for the first channel with the -2 after 1000.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

momoz said:


> What is this DoD demo everyone is talking about? I have not found it..


A search for keyword "3D" finds it, for me.


----------



## georgeorwell (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't see any dash channels after 1000, and a search of 3D only brings up soccer.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

georgeorwell said:


> ... a search of 3D only brings up soccer.


I just tried it again, to double check. Set search pattern to "3D"; press red button for keyword search; in the list of search types, select "All". The first item in the list returned was "CES_3D_Panasonic_C_2010", and when clicked on, the description is: 3DTest 1002-2 VOD / 10 min / Movie, 3D, High-Def.


----------



## momoz (Jan 8, 2008)

GregLee said:


> I just tried it again, to double check. Set search pattern to "3D"; press red button for keyword search; in the list of search types, select "All". The first item in the list returned was "CES_3D_Panasonic_C_2010", and when clicked on, the description is: 3DTest 1002-2 VOD / 10 min / Movie, 3D, High-Def.


Crazy.. I just did the same thing last night and it didn't find it.

I have an HR21-700


----------



## x1hdtv (May 23, 2007)

I also have a HR21-700 and no luck finding it either.


----------



## richall01 (Sep 30, 2007)

Watch for Directv channel 103 n3D to come up next week. Was told by the 30th of June.


----------



## georgeorwell (Jun 21, 2007)

HR21-700 here also, I don't see it. Also, someone reported on AVS that they have channel 105, a 3D VOD channel. I don't see that either.


----------



## koffas (Aug 12, 2007)

I found another method to access the 3D VOD title (also posted instructions in AVSForum's 3D Central /Source Components section.

Menu-->On Demand-->Channels on Demand-->Browse by Channel-->1002 3DTest-->All-->CES_3D_Panasonic_C_2010


----------



## koffas (Aug 12, 2007)

koffas said:


> I found another method to access the 3D VOD title (also posted instructions in AVSForum's 3D Central /Source Components section.
> 
> Menu-->On Demand-->Channels on Demand-->Browse by Channel-->1002 3DTest-->All-->CES_3D_Panasonic_C_2010


Apparently this method to access the title is still region-specific. Not sure what D* is up to.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Just got *this* the other day. Thought these issues had been put to rest, but they keep popping up.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

The other day I read a very negative report on the Sony 3D TVs. *Here's* a follow-up, and my favorite TVs came out looking the best. Surprised me, pleasantly. :lol:

Rich


----------



## koffas (Aug 12, 2007)

rich584 said:


> The other day I read a very negative report on the Sony 3D TVs. Here's a follow-up, and my favorite TVs came out looking the best. Surprised me, pleasantly. :lol:
> 
> Rich


Both the Samsung and Panasonic 3D plasmas don't exhibit the decrease in brightness with tilt. Plasma technology also has the advantage in off-angle viewing -- you don't need to sit dead-center to enjoy the best PQ. LCD/LED's only advantage is putting out a brighter picture. The 3D active shutter glasses only have 35% light transmittance!


----------



## koffas (Aug 12, 2007)

The 1st 3D NASCAR race is being televised July 3rd and will air on n3D. 

Since, D* usually makes channel additions on Wednesday, I'll be checking the guide on June 30th!

From Multichannel.com...

...distributors have joined DirecTV's soon-to-launch N3D network in commiting to televise the 3D version of the Coke Zero 400 on July 3, with coverage from Daytona International Speedway set to begin at 7:30 p.m.


----------



## Old Guy (Aug 9, 2007)

with the Sony glasses and emitter works fine. I'm impressed.


----------



## Plasman (Jan 2, 2006)

I don't have my 3D TV yet, but have an HR21, a non 3D Receiver and an expensive HDMI matrix switch that is rated ver 1.3. Can someone please provide a quick explanation of why the 1.3 switch and non-3D receiver might pose problems? I thought ver 1.4 HDMI and 3D receiver were needed to support an audio return channel, something I don't believe I'd be needing? Thanks....


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

Plasman said:


> Can someone please provide a quick explanation of why the 1.3 switch and non-3D receiver might pose problems?


New 3D video formats were introduced in HDMI 1.4(a) which need to be understood by source, repeater, and display devices in order for HDMI communication to be successful.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

Primetime19 said:


> Working - Mitsubishi 73738 connected to a Gefen HDMI Detective Plus with a Samsung EDID stored (from approved TV list on D*s 3D page) connected to a ONKYO R580 which is output to the TV. HDMI 1.3 or 1.4 cables will work. Choose 3D mode on, Side by Side Format, DLP link glasses - XPand x102. Channel 106.
> 
> In the future, the 3DA-1 adapter will take the place of the Gefen for pre 2010 Mitsu models, but it's not coming out until after the World Cup and the MLB AS game. Your best bet is to pick up the 2010 model (738/838 series) that supports native SbS 3D format input.


Where did you get a 738, especially by the date you posted this - as I have not been able to find them in stock anywhere and Mitsubishi said there were not to be shipped until early July


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

Plasman said:


> I don't have my 3D TV yet, but have an HR21, a non 3D Receiver and an expensive HDMI matrix switch that is rated ver 1.3. Can someone please provide a quick explanation of why the 1.3 switch and non-3D receiver might pose problems? I thought ver 1.4 HDMI and 3D receiver were needed to support an audio return channel, something I don't believe I'd be needing? Thanks....





GregLee said:


> New 3D video formats were introduced in HDMI 1.4(a) which need to be understood by source, repeater, and display devices in order for HDMI communication to be successful.


Following up on what GregLee stated, for a 3DTV to *automatically* go into 3D Mode, the device sends what's called "info frames" which tell the down stream device what audio and video modes are being sent. For example, 4:2:2 video mode or DD TrueHD audio mode. The 3D info is passed along in the same info frame.

Problem is, some devices do not pass along this information properly, as 3D was not a spec when HDMI 1.3 was released and they disregard the info as they do not know what it is. Furthermore, depending on how your Matrix Switch is constructed, it might not properly report back the TV's EDID info (3D in this case - let's remember its a matrix switcher, so which TV would it use anyway?) and use its own EDID info, which clearly would not include a 3D spec as it is a HDMI 1.3 Switcher.

Even if you have a 1.4 AVR, If you search the net, you will find that even some newer 1.4 HDMI AVRs are not passing the commands to switch 3D TVs into 3D on DirecTV's Channel 106 - you have to bypass the AVR completely to get the DirecTV IRD to switch the TV into 3D automatically..

So, your HDMI 1.3 Matrix Switch *might* work .... or it *might* not, depending on what it does with the Info Frame.

Probably more info than you wanted to know, but thats the skinny.


----------



## Plasman (Jan 2, 2006)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Following up on what GregLee stated, for a 3DTV to *automatically* go into 3D Mode, the device sends what's called "info frames" which tell the down stream device what audio and video modes are being sent. For example, 4:2:2 video mode or DD TrueHD audio mode. The 3D info is passed along in the same info frame.
> 
> Problem is, some devices do not pass along this information properly, as 3D was not a spec when HDMI 1.3 was released and they disregard the info as they do not know what it is. Furthermore, depending on how your Matrix Switch is constructed, it might not properly report back the TV's EDID info (3D in this case - let's remember its a matrix switcher, so which TV would it use anyway?) and use its own EDID info, which clearly would not include a 3D spec as it is a HDMI 1.3 Switcher.
> 
> ...


That is very helpful, thanks. I just ran three 50 ft and one 75 foot Monoprice HDMI cables to various rooms in a home I'm remodeling. I also bought the Monoprice 4x4 matrix switch - see http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?p_id=5704 I'm not going to be able to test it for about 3 weeks with my non 3D flatscreens and probably longer before I get a the 3DTV for the living room. Maybe I'll get lucky . Any particular model 3DTV's and 3D AVR's seem to be happy with DirecTV?


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

Plasman said:


> That is very helpful, thanks. I just ran three 50 ft and one 75 foot Monoprice HDMI cables to various rooms in a home I'm remodeling. I also bought the Monoprice 4x4 matrix switch - see http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?p_id=5704 I'm not going to be able to test it for about 3 weeks with my non 3D flatscreens and probably longer before I get a the 3DTV for the living room. Maybe I'll get lucky . Any particular model 3DTV's and 3D AVR's seem to be happy with DirecTV?


To be very frank, you will have bandwidth limitations with 3D at FULL RESOLUTION in each eye and/or return Audio with those cables - as I do not see those lengths in the HighSpeed line from Monoprice.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/search.asp?keyword=high+speed+hdmi

And that Matrix Switch clearly will not pass HDMI 1.4 specs.


----------



## JerseyBoy (Sep 1, 2006)

Just got a PN63C7000 this morning. Had to get to work after the delivery so only had time to do a quick test. HDMI to the TV is currently going thru my 1.3 HDMI A/V receiver and I did not have time to move the cables. But going thru this non 3D compatible receiver (Integra DHC 80.1) 3D worked from my panasonic 3D blu-ray player. Also 3D that I had already downloaded from Directv n3D channel worked. But when I tried the ESPN3D channel I got the message that I either had a non 3D TV or it was connected thru a non compatible A/V reciever. 

So is the only reason for HDMI 1.4 to allow the source to check to see if the TV is 3D ready? And if the source device does not bother to check it still works anyway? 

The glasses I used were the Samsung rechargable.


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

Ordered my Panasonic TC-P65VT25 today, so hopefully I can give a review on it next week.


----------



## taz291819 (Oct 19, 2006)

JerseyBoy said:


> Just got a PN63C7000 this morning. Had to get to work after the delivery so only had time to do a quick test. HDMI to the TV is currently going thru my 1.3 HDMI A/V receiver and I did not have time to move the cables. But going thru this non 3D compatible receiver (Integra DHC 80.1) 3D worked from my panasonic 3D blu-ray player. Also 3D that I had already downloaded from Directv n3D channel worked. But when I tried the ESPN3D channel I got the message that I either had a non 3D TV or it was connected thru a non compatible A/V reciever.
> 
> So is the only reason for HDMI 1.4 to allow the source to check to see if the TV is 3D ready? And if the source device does not bother to check it still works anyway?
> 
> The glasses I used were the Samsung rechargable.


Yeah, this auto-detect is not a good idea, they should at least offer a way to force it on in the settings menu. With auto-detect, a lot of folks won't be able to use their HDMI 1.3 AVRs for switching.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

Went to Best Buy last night to recycle a couple of old TVs... then stopped by the TV area and watched about ten minutes of a World Cup game (Germany vs Austraila) in 3D. I was very impressed... BB had the Samsung 55 LED 3D...via DirecTV... very cool.


----------



## njfoses (Sep 15, 2007)

Has anybody here hooked up their directv box through a 1.4 receiver out to the tv and been able to view 3d?


----------



## PAJeep (Mar 8, 2008)

Yes. Currently going through a Onkyo HT-S5300 to a Samsung TV using 3D without issue.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Just got back from a 6th Avenue store and checked out the Panasonic 3D setup. Interesting, but the glasses sucked. I can't wear contacts and had to put the glasses over mine. Very cumbersome. Can't imagine wearing them on a regular basis. The Panny plasma had no "ghosts" and was clear from every viewing angle. But, the glasses dimmed the picture a whole lot. The Panny was set on "vivid" and looked great when in 2D mode, but was really dim in 3D. 

Rich


----------



## Primetime19 (Jun 10, 2010)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Where did you get a 738, especially by the date you posted this - as I have not been able to find them in stock anywhere and Mitsubishi said there were not to be shipped until early July


It was delivered by Paul's TV on 6-1-10. I actually purchased the 73C9 on Saturday 5-29, but they must have run out because they upgraded me for free to the new set. I got really lucky.

Here are some pics:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=18801272&highlight=#post18801272


----------



## Primetime19 (Jun 10, 2010)

njfoses said:


> Has anybody here hooked up their directv box through a 1.4 receiver out to the tv and been able to view 3d?


Working - Mitsubishi 73738 connected to a Gefen HDMI Detective Plus with a Samsung EDID stored (from approved TV list on D*s 3D page) connected to a ONKYO R580 (1.4HDMI) which is output to the TV. HDMI 1.3 or 1.4 cables will work. Choose 3D mode on, Side by Side Format, DLP link glasses - XPand x102. Channel 103-106.


----------



## njfoses (Sep 15, 2007)

Primetime19 said:


> Working - Mitsubishi 73738 connected to a Gefen HDMI Detective Plus with a Samsung EDID stored (from approved TV list on D*s 3D page) connected to a ONKYO R580 (1.4HDMI) which is output to the TV. HDMI 1.3 or 1.4 cables will work. Choose 3D mode on, Side by Side Format, DLP link glasses - XPand x102. Channel 103-106.


Cool, i was able to order my mits 3d starter kit today which i will have Thursday or Friday at the latest. I will be running through a denon 3311 which is hdmi 1.4. My display is the mits 73835 dlp. I will post results as soon as i get it hooked up. I wish the tv would automatically enter 3d mode when viewing a 3d channel. Its going to be a pain if i want to channel surf a bit and constantly have to turn on and off 3d through the tv menu.


----------



## Primetime19 (Jun 10, 2010)

njfoses said:


> Cool, i was able to order my mits 3d starter kit today which i will have Thursday or Friday at the latest. I will be running through a denon 3311 which is hdmi 1.4. My display is the mits 73835 dlp. I will post results as soon as i get it hooked up. I wish the tv would automatically enter 3d mode when viewing a 3d channel. Its going to be a pain if i want to channel surf a bit and constantly have to turn on and off 3d through the tv menu.


Using the 3DA-1 adapter should auto switch the TV to 3D mode for D* as they have the VSI info.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

Primetime19 said:


> Working - Mitsubishi 73738 connected to a Gefen HDMI Detective Plus with a Samsung EDID stored (from approved TV list on D*s 3D page) ...


I'm sure this has been discussed before, but is there any reason why, or any hope of them changing, the requirement for a TV from a specific list to be detected to enable 3D mode? It's absolutley ludicrous IMO that I'd have to buy an extra ($100) product from a 3rd party just to "trick" DirecTV's hardware into realizing that I have a 3D capable display. :nono2:


----------



## ysiamrich (Feb 22, 2008)

I use this in Great Bridge - works great and get all channels on my AM21
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000EHUE7I/ref=oss_product


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

ysiamrich said:


> I use this in Great Bridge - works great and get all channels on my AM21
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000EHUE7I/ref=oss_product


You get 3D with that? :lol:


----------



## sdicomp (Sep 12, 2006)

DarinC said:


> I'm sure this has been discussed before, but is there any reason why, or any hope of them changing, the requirement for a TV from a specific list to be detected to enable 3D mode? It's absolutley ludicrous IMO that I'd have to buy an extra ($100) product from a 3rd party just to "trick" DirecTV's hardware into realizing that I have a 3D capable display. :nono2:


Agreed!


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

DarinC said:


> I'm sure this has been discussed before, but is there any reason why, or any hope of them changing, the requirement for a TV from a specific list to be detected to enable 3D mode? It's absolutley ludicrous IMO that I'd have to buy an extra ($100) product from a 3rd party just to "trick" DirecTV's hardware into realizing that I have a 3D capable display. :nono2:


I don't think the requirement is that the 3D TV be from a specific list, actually, but I agree that it is irritating that the 73738 is not recognized, even though it does use the side by side format. But in the specific case of the 73738, it's probably only a temporary difficulty for most people, since they will need to purchase the 3DA-1 adapter anyway, so they can play 3D blu-rays.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

GregLee said:


> I don't think the requirement is that the 3D TV be from a specific list...


So, you think that the enable/don't enable is determined by the display explicitly stating during the handshake that it is 3D capable, rather than comparing the model determined in the EDID info from an internal list? If so, in the case of the 738, do you think it's not returning the proper info?

Either way though, it's very customer un-friendly to not allow a way to override this setting. I have a WD-73736, so I'm going to need the mits adapter anyway (ordered, but not here yet, so I can't yet test). But from what I've read, the way DirecTV has implemented this, the display (or adapter, in this case) has to be directly connected to the HR for it to allow 3D display. That's just completely misunderstanding the target audience. I would venture that many/most people who are going to invest in 3D at this early stage in the game are probably also the same people who have multiple components, many of which are high def audio capable requiring HDMI switching, etc. For the most part, they probably aren't people who just have a DVR hooked up directly to their TV.

Some people have already started getting their Mits adapters, and I've read that PS3 3d gaming actually works through the adapter even when positioned between a 1.3 AVR and the TV. But with the way DirecTV has set this up, I'd need either two adapters, an EDID spoofer, or some other "creative" layout. What is the downside of just letting people override the HR's display detection?


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

DarinC said:


> So, you think that the enable/don't enable is determined by the display explicitly stating during the handshake that it is 3D capable, rather than comparing the model determined in the EDID info from an internal list?


I don't think the TV needs to be on a list of specific models in order for the D* boxes to send it 3d, because my H21 and HR24 boxes did send 3d to my Samsung pn42b450, which would hardly have been put in a list of 3d-enabled models, since this TV cannot successfully receive any 720 or 1080 3d signal. Further than that, I don't know. Perhaps specific model information is being looked at, but there must be more to it than just that.


----------



## njfoses (Sep 15, 2007)

DarinC said:


> So, you think that the enable/don't enable is determined by the display explicitly stating during the handshake that it is 3D capable, rather than comparing the model determined in the EDID info from an internal list? If so, in the case of the 738, do you think it's not returning the proper info?
> 
> Either way though, it's very customer un-friendly to not allow a way to override this setting. I have a WD-73736, so I'm going to need the mits adapter anyway (ordered, but not here yet, so I can't yet test). But from what I've read, the way DirecTV has implemented this, the display (or adapter, in this case) has to be directly connected to the HR for it to allow 3D display. That's just completely misunderstanding the target audience. I would venture that many/most people who are going to invest in 3D at this early stage in the game are probably also the same people who have multiple components, many of which are high def audio capable requiring HDMI switching, etc. For the most part, they probably aren't people who just have a DVR hooked up directly to their TV.
> 
> Some people have already started getting their Mits adapters, and I've read that PS3 3d gaming actually works through the adapter even when positioned between a 1.3 AVR and the TV. But with the way DirecTV has set this up, I'd need either two adapters, an EDID spoofer, or some other "creative" layout. What is the downside of just letting people override the HR's display detection?


I have the 73835 and my adapter should be here Friday. Im under the impression that since i have a hdmi 1.4 receiver i should be able to have the adapter as the last piece in the chain before my tv. Somebody posted a few posts back in this thread that they are running their directv through a 1.4 receiver to their 3d panny or samsung and thus works fine. Hopefully the adapter will work the same way.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

That's good to know. Unfortunately, it's just not practical for me to upgrade my existing 1.3 receiver for just an incremental HDMI revision. It's sad that the HDMI protocol wasn't implemented in a way to make it more adaptable to future upgrades, but that's an entirely different rant all together. My undersanding is, the DirecTV receivers are the ONLY 3d products that require confirmation via the HDMI connection that the connected device is 3d compatible. ALL other products either let you enable it w/o fuss, or let you override it.

There's a bit of irony here... Mitsubishi says the adapter must be connected directly to the TV, because they're using EDID info to prevent ownes of different brand (Samung) displays from using their converter for a competitor's product. DirecTV says the adapter must be connected directly to their receiver. Put the two together, and they're saying you can't use a receiver or HDMI switch.

Maybe I'll just have to call support every day and tell them I'm having problems getting their receiver to send a 3d signal to my 3d capable display. 

EDIT: the Mits adapter just started shipping this week, and this issue is already popping up: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1262769


----------



## taz291819 (Oct 19, 2006)

GregLee said:


> I don't think the requirement is that the 3D TV be from a specific list, actually, but I agree that it is irritating that the 73738 is not recognized, even though it does use the side by side format. But in the specific case of the 73738, it's probably only a temporary difficulty for most people, since they will need to purchase the 3DA-1 adapter anyway, so they can play 3D blu-rays.


They don't need the 3DA-1 adapter for 3D Blu-Rays if they get the Panny player.


----------



## njfoses (Sep 15, 2007)

I completely understand your frustration. The only reason i now have a 1.4 receiver is due to the fact that my 1.3 receiver decided to bite the dust last week and is well out of warranty. Once the ps3 gets updated for 3d blu ray i believe that will not work through a 1.3 receiver either as games do now.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

njfoses said:


> Once the ps3 gets updated for 3d blu ray i believe that will not work through a 1.3 receiver either as games do now.


That would be my expectation as well, or if it did, it might sitll have problems extracting audio. But I didn't expect games to work either, so time will tell. It's moot for me, because I could do checkerboard out of my HTPC with the TMT 3d plugin. But since I need the Mits adapter anyway, it would be nice to at least be able to use it for PS3 games.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

This works:
HR24-500
hdmi out to hdmi 1.4a 2010 AVR (Pioneer vsx-1020-k)
hdmi out to 2010 3D TV (Samsung pn58c8000).

The HR24 recognizes the TV (with signal passing through the AVR) as a 3d display device. When I change from an ordinary channel to n3D, the TV automatically goes into 3d mode, and back to 2d mode when I change back to an ordinary channel.

The picture is beautiful in both 2d and 3d. No ghosting; no buzz.


----------



## teachsac (Jun 10, 2006)

Odd thing today. Owner of the 65VT25. I've always kept the tv in auto and have never had a problem, including watching the HR derby and the all-star game last night. Today I had to physically set it to side by side to watch n3D.

S~


----------



## sdicomp (Sep 12, 2006)

taz291819 said:


> They don't need the 3DA-1 adapter for 3D Blu-Rays if they get the Panny player.


....or DLP Link glasses!


----------



## sdicomp (Sep 12, 2006)

DarinC said:


> Maybe I'll just have to call support every day and tell them I'm having problems getting their receiver to send a 3d signal to my 3d capable display.


I would like to be in on that conference call!! :lol:


----------



## taz291819 (Oct 19, 2006)

sdicomp said:


> ....or DLP Link glasses!


Not quite sure I understand, what do DLP-Link glasses have to do with the adapter?

Unless you're talking about the VESA 3-pin port on the adapter for an IR emitter. If you are, you don't need to plug the emitter into it. A guy over on AVSForum simply plugged his emitter directly into the display (which is the correct way to do it), and it worked.

I'm not sure why the adapter has an emitter port, doesn't make a whole lot of sense, since it's the display that controls the emitter.


----------



## feschiver (Dec 19, 2006)

This works:
HR22-100
hdmi out to hdmi 1.3 2010 3DTV (SAMY UN55C9000) (won it)
The HR22 recognizes the TV as a 3d display device. When I change from an ordinary channel to n3D, the TV automatically goes into 3d mode, and back to 2d mode when I change back to an ordinary channel.

The picture is excelent in both 2d and 3d. No ghosting; no buzz


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Received my Mits 3DC-1000 converter today and hooked it up to my Mits WS-73735 73" 1080p DLP set. So far what I've seen:

- Needed to reboot the HR24-500 so that it knows I have a 3D set connected to it.
- Whenever I use 30skip the video blanks out for a few seconds
- Tried 30slip, I keep the video while it's skipping but when it reaches the end of the skip I again lose video for a few seconds. Both 30skip/slip look like it cause sync issue somewhere in the line. Connecting directly to the TV or via my AVR (Onkyo TX-NR708 which is HDMI1.4/3D ready) made no difference on this issue. 
- As soon as I enabled 3D on the TV's menu the picture settings changed, darker and hue looks like it shifts to green, need to readjust to get things back to what I want. 
- Videos I recorded on other HD DVR's that had no 3D set connected and channel grayed out in the guide played fine.

That's it for now.


----------



## RichWNJ (Jul 30, 2007)

got my Panasonic TCP65VT25 this week and have it hooked up to to an HR21-700. In order to get the HR21 to recognize that the TV was 3D capable, I had to first switch the picture mode on the 65VT to "THX". Then everything worked as expected

I've been enjoying all the (limited) content that is available and this reminds me why I stick with D* (cutting edge)

The one minor issue I had was with the n3D channel was on the Egypt/Mummy program. I had to manually change the 3D settings on the TV to "Side by Side" to view it properly. Once I did that, if I changed channel's, the "regular" channels were all blow up large and fuzzy and I had to manually change the 3d TV settings back to "Auto"


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

RAD said:


> - Whenever I use 30skip the video blanks out for a few seconds
> - Tried 30slip, I keep the video while it's skipping but when it reaches the end of the skip I again lose video for a few seconds. Both 30skip/slip look like it cause sync issue somewhere in the line. Connecting directly to the TV or via my AVR (Onkyo TX-NR708 which is HDMI1.4/3D ready) made no difference on this issue.


Just in 3d mode, or any time the adapter is in the signal chain?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

DarinC said:


> Just in 3d mode, or any time the adapter is in the signal chain?


Just in 3D mode.


----------



## Devilman138 (Jul 16, 2010)

This is the biggest pain in the ass so far. Everything on my 65" 3D Panosonic was working perfectly until this change was made a few days ago. Just like someone posted above...

Going from 3D to 2D sucks because you have to change the settings everytime when before it was automatic. My TV 3D settings were on "Automatic" which would detect the DirecTV signal with no problem. All of a sudden I have to go an extra step and change my 3D input (from "Automatic" to "Side by Side" when I go to channel 103 or 106. The thing that sucks is that when going from 3D back to 2D I have to switch my settings again to go back to "Automatic". 

Why all the extra steps? Did someone at DirecTV forget to put a code back in? Or did DirecTV pull back on the bandwidth?

I could see this if I had another brand but why make things harder for the Panasonic users.


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

RichWNJ said:


> got my Panasonic TCP65VT25 this week and have it hooked up to to an HR21-700. In order to get the HR21 to recognize that the TV was 3D capable, I had to first switch the picture mode on the 65VT to "THX". Then everything worked as expected
> 
> I've been enjoying all the (limited) content that is available and this reminds me why I stick with D* (cutting edge)
> 
> The one minor issue I had was with the n3D channel was on the Egypt/Mummy program. I had to manually change the 3D settings on the TV to "Side by Side" to view it properly. Once I did that, if I changed channel's, the "regular" channels were all blow up large and fuzzy and I had to manually change the 3d TV settings back to "Auto"





Devilman138 said:


> This is the biggest pain in the ass so far. Everything on my 65" 3D Panosonic was working perfectly until this change was made a few days ago. Just like someone posted above...
> 
> Going from 3D to 2D sucks because you have to change the settings everytime when before it was automatic. My TV 3D settings were on "Automatic" which would detect the DirecTV signal with no problem. All of a sudden I have to go an extra step and change my 3D input (from "Automatic" to "Side by Side" when I go to channel 103 or 106. The thing that sucks is that when going from 3D back to 2D I have to switch my settings again to go back to "Automatic".
> 
> ...


Same here. Got my Panasonic TC-P65VT25 Wednesday (hooked up to HR24-500) and that day the 3D would auto switch on the content input. 
But last 2 days.... have to do it manually. 
I updated the TV's software version and I wonder if this is what triggered the difference.
It is a pain.
Hopefully, a short lived glitch that will be corrected soon.

As for the 3D viewing... very nice so far. Still breaking in the set and don't want to use the 3D too much until I get it calibrated next Wednesday.


----------



## Devilman138 (Jul 16, 2010)

Ok cool I really hope that change it back because it totally makes a difference.


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

Did either of you two do a Software update to the new version for your TV Wednesday or Thursday?


----------



## teachsac (Jun 10, 2006)

Same problem I posted a page back. I have not done a software update since I set it up. Everything was fine Tuesday and as of Wednesday it has to be set manually to side by side. Definitely sounds like something on D*s side.

S~


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

Those of us who don't yet have a 3d device hooked up to the DVR started getting n3D yesterday. So it sounds like they changed _something_. One person at AVS now gets all three 3d channels without a 3d TV hooked up.

I'd certainly take being able to watch 3d AT ALL even with having to change modes manually, over not being able to watch it with my current setup of passing the signal through my AVR. Hopefully DirecTV can fix the issue, but still enable a way to turn on 3d output without a 3d display detected. No reason why it can't be like the 24p test.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

Apparently there were multiple changes.

I actually LOST the ability to display 3D.


----------



## Devilman138 (Jul 16, 2010)

No recent update on my end, I just noticed it earlier this week. Prior to that my "automatic" settings on 3D worked fine. I hate to be a complainer but it really is now a pain in the ass. No reason it should not be able to work like it did or at least I am hoping it gets fixed.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

D* USED a 1920x1080 SideBySide(Half) from Day 1 (Except for YES/ESPN and FOX which were at 1280x720 SideBySide (Half). Why are people saying that D* "switched" to SideBySide this week and that is the root cause of the new issueS - yes plural, as there are now multiple issues (Unless you mean that D* went to a full 3840x1080 SideBySide format able to give 1920x1080 resolution to each eye).


----------



## Devilman138 (Jul 16, 2010)

I guess I am just saying that because it's the first time I noticed this in the past 30 days, no problems prior. Interestingly enough I am viewing 103 now and it's working correctly again!

When watching the Billy Joel special yesterday it was making me manually switch the settings to "side by side" on my Panasonic in order for me to watch 3D. That is not the case today. Nice, I hope it stays this way.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

Repeating what was stated here 2 weeks ago, to force the TV into 3D mode, the source sends an info frame (See here for a little more detail http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2521207#post2521207 )

Whatever was done between the end of the All Star Game right after 12AM EDT on Wednesday and prior to Mummies at 8pm that evening somehow stopped the info frame (if it existed after whatever changes D* made at that time) from passing on to the TV, forcing one to manually select force the TV into 3D mode. As no firmware was sent out to IRDs, it was clearly something in the stream.

It IS working for me again now, where it was not working 8 hours ago. Even MORE interesting is the fact that Mummies on the DVR STILL WILL NOT PLAY and gives me the error i noted in the other thread.

More details about the issue here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=181153


----------



## Everyperson (Nov 26, 2006)

GregLee said:


> This works:
> HR24-500
> hdmi out to hdmi 1.4a 2010 AVR (Pioneer vsx-1020-k)
> hdmi out to 2010 3D TV (Samsung pn58c8000).
> ...


I'm using a Denon 3808ci(1.3a) and HR24-500 and Samsung PN58C8000--won't work. Using and HR20-100 it did work.

Any suggestions? I want to run it rhough my current AVR.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

Everyperson said:


> Any suggestions? I want to run it rhough my current AVR.


So far as I know, there's no way to run it through an HDMI 1.3 receiver.


----------



## jimdo (Apr 14, 2010)

I cant seem to figure out how to get my 3D to work on my Samsung PN50C8000? I have a Blue Jeans Cable Belden Series-F2 HDMI Cable running to a HR-24 receiver. When I tune to one of the 3D channels I get a rainbow of vertical lines, does anyone have this issue or know how I can fix it? 

I have tried a software upgrade on the TV and manually switching the 3d mode to Side2Side to no avail. Please help!!!!


----------



## sdicomp (Sep 12, 2006)

taz291819 said:


> Not quite sure I understand, what do DLP-Link glasses have to do with the adapter?
> 
> Unless you're talking about the VESA 3-pin port on the adapter for an IR emitter. If you are, you don't need to plug the emitter into it. A guy over on AVSForum simply plugged his emitter directly into the display (which is the correct way to do it), and it worked.
> 
> I'm not sure why the adapter has an emitter port, doesn't make a whole lot of sense, since it's the display that controls the emitter.


They have nothing to do with the adapter. They do, however, read the 3D signal sent out by the DLP chip.


----------



## fishingham (Dec 9, 2006)

jimdo said:


> I cant seem to figure out how to get my 3D to work on my Samsung PN50C8000? I have a Blue Jeans Cable Belden Series-F2 HDMI Cable running to a HR-24 receiver. When I tune to one of the 3D channels I get a rainbow of vertical lines, does anyone have this issue or know how I can fix it?
> 
> I have tried a software upgrade on the TV and manually switching the 3d mode to Side2Side to no avail. Please help!!!!


I have the UN55C800 set, while different screen technology, uses the same underlying circuitry I believe. I found that the HDMI cable the set would work with on 3D was hit and miss. I have several identical high speed HDMI cables in the house, one would work just fine and the next would display what you're seeing. Try swapping the ones you have around, and be sure to go from the HR24 (I'm using the -500 series) to the TV directly.


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Jul 3, 2006)

GregLee said:


> This works:
> HR24-500
> hdmi out to hdmi 1.4a 2010 AVR (Pioneer vsx-1020-k)
> hdmi out to 2010 3D TV (Samsung pn58c8000).
> ...


Hi Greg,

I currently have an Onkyo 608 which is having some issues with the 3D signal to my 65VT25. How do you like your Pioneer? I think I'm going to swap my Onkyo for the Pioneer, but I'd like to know people's impressions / likes / dislikes before I get it.

Thanks!


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

Paperboy2003 said:


> How do you like your Pioneer?


I like it fine -- it's my 3rd Pioneer receiver. I don't think I'd trust the Onkyo calibration system, but I've never actually had an Onkyo (or any receiver with Audyssey). However, the 1020 Pioneer I have does not handle the Audio Return Channel feature of HDMI 1.4, while I think the 1120 Pioneer does. Since I don't use my TV's tuner at all, I thought I didn't need the ARC, but now I realize it would be a convenient way of playing the sound from the internet applications of my TV.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Which DVRs are 3D capable? My HR20 is not


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

DodgerKing said:


> Which DVRs are 3D capable? My HR20 is not


HR21, 22, 23, 24...not the 20.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> HR21, 22, 23, 24...not the 20.


So telling them I want to upgrade to 3D will not guarantee me an HR24. Damn. They offered me an upgrade to another HR2x and a H2x for $50 total. I did not want to pay $50 to what I consider is a downgrade from my HR20 to get a 21, 22, or 23.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

DodgerKing said:


> So telling them I want to upgrade to 3D will not guarantee me an HR24. Damn. They offered me an upgrade to another HR2x and a H2x for $50 total. I did not want to pay $50 to what I consider is a downgrade from my HR20 to get a 21, 22, or 23.


Ask if you can buy a HR24 and be credited.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> Ask if you can buy a HR24 and be credited.


Good idea. I'll do that...


----------



## nc88keyz (Aug 12, 2007)

I did just that.... about 2 weeks ago. 

i called for the following, upgrades for two mits dps . 

10 years, 6 HR20s on the account. 

I managed with very little hassle to get 

HR21 (refurb) free
AM21 free
$125 credit to purchase an HR24 that was 179.99 - 30% bing cashback on overstock. 
and another AM21 for the HR24 from overstock. 
No renewal required. 

A few hickups. 
directv system doesnt know that a 3d reciever without HD locals needs an AM21. When keyed this way the system reverts to an HR20, which is why i got an extra DVR that i did not need. and did NOT get the other AM21. (because the HR20 cancells it out.

I tryed to tak to someone in operations, IT to explain that their system is defaulting to an HR20 when they select OTA market....it doesnt recognize that 3D and OTA market equals HR21+ and AM21. 

Confusing stuff..

I have my Emitter , 4pair samsung glasses, 3da1 converter, and and HTPC...but need to upgrade my vid card or wait patiently for nvidia next gen cards with bitstreaming and or driver upgrade for my ATI 5770 which i like a whole lot for my HTPC> 

3D is closer. Glasses are in route and so is HR24 from overstock...Slowly but surely. 

Directv was very understanding of my needs but there are some glitches in the processing system apparently....I had them confirm everything twice actually on two different calls. AND there are still some CSRs that don't remember even if they have been told that the HR20 will not do 3-D. They always love it when i correct them politely. 

Overall a positive experience though.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

taz291819 said:


> btw, does anyone know why my HR20-700 can't even record Ch. 106? It says that my STB isn't authorized to record that channel, but I could have sworn the HR20s could at least record it.


Did anyone ever figure out what this problem was? I'm getting the same message on all three of my HD DVR's (2 HR21's and 1 HR-20). I first get the 3D hardware not connected, do you want to record anyway message. Then, after clicking on record, I get the "Your receiver is not authorized to record this program" message.

I've been on the phone with DirecTV for about 45 minutes now. They don't know why I'm getting this message and don't know how to fix it.

Oddly enough, if I setup a recording via DirecTV.com, the recording works.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Bill Broderick said:


> Did anyone ever figure out what this problem was? I'm getting the same message on all three of my HD DVR's (2 HR21's and 1 HR-20). I first get the 3D hardware not connected, do you want to record anyway message. Then, after clicking on record, I get the "Your receiver is not authorized to record this program" message.
> 
> I've been on the phone with DirecTV for about 45 minutes now. They don't know why I'm getting this message and don't know how to fix it.
> 
> Oddly enough, if I setup a recording via DirecTV.com, the recording works.


Just go ahead and say yes to both messages, it does record. I think it's just because the STB has the channels grayed out since you don't have them connected to a 3D TV, which is how they get ungrayed out.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

RAD said:


> Just go ahead and say yes to both messages, it does record. I think it's just because the STB has the channels grayed out since you don't have them connected to a 3D TV, which is how they get ungrayed out.


I don't get an option on the second message. It just has an "OK" bubble to click on. Then it doesn't record.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Bill Broderick said:


> I don't get an option on the second message. It just has an "OK" bubble to click on. Then it doesn't record.


Are you trying to do that for a program that's currently being shown? From what I've seen you can't do a record for a current program, if you select a showing in the future it works.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

RAD said:


> Are you trying to do that for a program that's currently being shown? From what I've seen you can't do a record for a current program, if you select a showing in the future it works.


It looks like you are correct. I just tried recording a show that starts at 8pm and the record icon popped up for that show.

I was still on the phone with DirecTV when I tried this and told the tech CSR about this bug. Oddly, enough, I just went back to Directv.com and tried recording the current program and the record icon popped up for that show as well.

So, at least there is a current work around for recording a show that's already in progress.

Thanks.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I have a HR24-500 connected to a Mits WD-73735 via a Mits 3DC-1000 3D converter. 3D content plays fine, except when I use a DVR control to FF/REW or the 30sec skip/skip back functions. When the HR24 gets done doing the command it looks like the HR24 and the Mits converter/TV lose sync or something, and I get a black screen for a number of seconds. 

I tried connecting a HDMI1.4 AVR in the signal path and looking at the front panel display it shows that it's losing the audio signal format, doesn't know if it's DD5.1/2.0 or anything. 

Are others seeing anything different or are other Mits folks also seeing something like this?


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

RAD said:


> How's DVR/Trick Play working for you?


Okay -- not perfectly. Pause works fine, and Skip forward/back (with 30skip set on) do, too, except that when the Progress bar is shown, 3d effect ceases (but it comes back when the Progress bar is turned off). FF and Rewind sort of work: the display only shows a few frames -- not enough to depict motion -- and there is no 3d effect until normal play resumes.

I have a Pioneer vsx-1020-k between my HR24-500 and my Samsung pn58c8000 TV. I haven't noticed any problems with the sound.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Greg, thanks for the response. FYI, DirecTV has said that whenever they need to overlay any UI graphics on the screen it will fall back to 2D mode so that's normal.


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

GregLee said:


> This works:
> HR24-500
> hdmi out to hdmi 1.4a 2010 AVR (Pioneer vsx-1020-k)
> hdmi out to 2010 3D TV (Samsung pn58c8000).
> ...


I've been eying this unit (Pioneer VSX-1020-K) as a replacement for my Sony AVR (No HDMI connection). 
Greg, by chance have you played any multichannel SACD or DVD-A 5.1 thru it? One thing I loved about my Sony was the separation in the speakers on SACD & DVD-A 5.1.

If it handles the 3D equation nicely, as you stated it does, the multichannel music formats handling part is the only part keeping me from pulling the trigger.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

rrrick8 said:


> I've been eying this unit (Pioneer VSX-1020-K) as a replacement for my Sony AVR (No HDMI connection).


FYI, I tried the 1020 and returned it. When I had it hooked up the 3D channels in my HR24 kept dropping into unsubscribed status. I'd reboot the HR24, they'd come back for a little while and then drop out again. Also, before the 1020 was put into the signal path the HR24 said that it supported a bunch of resolutions for 3D, including 1080p/24, 1080p/30 and 1080p/60, when it was in the stream all it reported was 1080i. I'm trying a Denon AVR-891 now, so far so good.


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

Hmmm. Anyone else have a similar problem?
The Denon is twice the cost of the Pioneer.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

rrrick8 said:


> Greg, by chance have you played any multichannel SACD or DVD-A 5.1 thru it?


No, I haven't.

My HR24-500 does report that the TV is only capable of 1080i in 3d, normally. Sometimes, it has listed a whole bunch of 3d resolutions available, though. I don't know whether that's a problem, and if it is, I don't know that it's a problem with the vsx-1020. The only things I have to play through the HR24 are on channel n3D, or were downloaded by VOD, and they play in 3d okay. (While they are playing, the TV reports they are in 1080i/60.)


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I have a HR24-500 connected via a Mits 3DC-100 to a Mits WD-73735. Whenever I use a DVR function like 30skip, FF/REW, skip back, the TV can take up to 10 seconds before the picture returns. For the heck of it I swapped out the HR24 for a HR23 and played back the same content and it works just fine, no problems at all. Anyone else with a HR24 seeing any issues when in 3D mode?


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

RAD said:


> I have a HR24-500 connected via a Mits 3DC-100 to a Mits WD-73735. Whenever I use a DVR function like 30skip, FF/REW, skip back, the TV can take up to 10 seconds before the picture returns. For the heck of it I swapped out the HR24 for a HR23 and played back the same content and it works just fine, no problems at all. Anyone else with a HR24 seeing any issues when in 3D mode?


No problem like that using my HR24-500.
All trick play functions work great and exit instantaneously. (On NR).


----------



## teachsac (Jun 10, 2006)

rrrick8 said:


> Hmmm. Anyone else have a similar problem?
> The Denon is twice the cost of the Pioneer.


No problems here. Play 1080p/24 BD titles just fine. No problem with D*, either.

S~


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

teachsac said:


> No problems here. Play 1080p/24 BD titles just fine. No problem with D*, either.
> 
> S~


How about you? Played any multichannel SACD or DVD-A through it?


----------



## teachsac (Jun 10, 2006)

rrrick8 said:


> How about you? Played any multichannel SACD or DVD-A through it?


That I haven't done. Best place for info on that might be the 1020 thread over at AVS.

S~


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

Damn. I saw on the guide MLB All Star game being replayed BUT the guide is wrong  i wanted to see what sports looked like in 3D since I just got my new TV.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Maleman said:


> Damn. I saw on the guide MLB All Star game being replayed BUT the guide is wrong  i wanted to see what sports looked like in 3D since I just got my new TV.


The 3D version is being replayed now on channel 103 (n3D).


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

RAD said:


> The 3D version is being replayed now on channel 103 (n3D).


Nope, not on my receiver.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Maleman said:


> Nope, not on my receiver.


Sure you're not looking at a favorites list that doesn't have that channel it?


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

My Guide says MLB on n3D, but all I actually see there are miscellaneous previews or promos. No MLB.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

GregLee said:


> My Guide says MLB on n3D, but all I actually see there are miscellaneous previews or promos. No MLB.


Well, I went and checked and see the same thing. Wonder what happened to cause the screw up?


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

RAD said:


> Well, I went and checked and see the same thing. Wonder what happened to cause the screw up?


Yeah  too bad. I was excited to put my new set to the test. Can I record 3D on my HR22?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Maleman said:


> Can I record 3D on my HR22?


You're supposed to be able to record 3D on any HR2X, just the HR20 that can't play back. I've recorded 3D on a HR23-700 and then used MRV to play back on a HR24-500 which has the 3D set on it.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

You cannot record 3D Channels 103/104/106 on a HR20 (and logically, you cannot play it back either on a HR20 either).


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> You cannot record 3D Channels 103/104/106 on a HR20 (and logically, you cannot play it back either on a HR20 either).


I don't have a HR20 anymore but DirecTV has said you can record 3D channels and use MRV/Whole Home DVR to play back those recordings on a HR21/22/23/24.


----------



## Everyperson (Nov 26, 2006)

With this new release (40d--using the HR24-500) whenever I playback a 3-D recording and fast forward, when I resume PLAY, the Samsung panel(PN58c8000) is forced into a reset of 3-D playback. The screen blanks out and the auto 3-D setup on the panel is reset. It makes the fast forward playback absolutely useless. It was fine just before this new update to 40d. If D* wants to be the #1 provider of 3-D, they had better correct this ASAP. I'm curious if others have experienced this on other DVRs.

My setup: Denon 3311/Samsung PN58c8000/D* HR24-500--HDMI out from DVR into the Denon 3311 and out to the HDMI input of the Samsung panel(everything was working perfectly BEFORE this latest update to 40d).


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

Everyperson said:


> My setup: Denon 3311/Samsung PN58c8000/D* HR24-500--HDMI out from DVR into the Denon 3311 and out to the HDMI input of the Samsung panel(everything was working perfectly BEFORE this latest update to 40d).


I have an HR24-500 running 040d, also, using a Pioneer vsx-1020 AVR between the HR24-500 and my Samsung pn58c8000. I just checked FF and the other trick-play functions, and they all work correctly, for me. I suggested in the AVS thread where you and "el pablo" reported this bug that you go into the Setup menu of your HR24-500 and set HDTV > Native to Off. Did you try that?

In any case, it's the 3rd report of this bug I've seen (you, "el pablo", and RAD), and I hope you'll report it above in the stickied thread "3D TV .. What doesn't work (Hardware)". I think it would also be good if you would check to see if the bug is still there when you take your Denon AVR out of the circuit by connecting your HR24 up directly to your TV.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Yes, I always run native off since I don't like the delay that's introduced when it's on and changing resolutions.


----------



## Everyperson (Nov 26, 2006)

GregLee said:


> I have an HR24-500 running 040d, also, using a Pioneer vsx-1020 AVR between the HR24-500 and my Samsung pn58c8000. I just checked FF and the other trick-play functions, and they all work correctly, for me. I suggested in the AVS thread where you and "el pablo" reported this bug that you go into the Setup menu of your HR24-500 and set HDTV > Native to Off. Did you try that?
> 
> In any case, it's the 3rd report of this bug I've seen (you, "el pablo", and RAD), and I hope you'll report it above in the stickied thread "3D TV .. What doesn't work (Hardware)". I think it would also be good if you would check to see if the bug is still there when you take your Denon AVR out of the circuit by connecting your HR24 up directly to your TV.


I did hookup directly from the HR-500 to the Samsung PN58c8000 as a test: With the 3311 out of the loop everything works fine. I'm in "NATIVE OFF" and that did solve one problem: when I selected another D* channel with the remote, in NATIVE ON, the screen of the panel blacked out, then reset itself and showed the new resolution on screen and then the channel appeared-this took about 10 seconds. Is there a way to disable the resolution popping up on the screen whenever the resolution changes on the PN58c8000? Again--these problems only started AFTER the 40d update. Everything was fine before. I have reported this on the "update" threads here at Dbstalk. Any other ideas?? Can I go back to the older, previous update without losing my recordings? BTW-the 3311 and the panel are fantastic and I highly recommend them both.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Just read a report that stated that Toshiba is coming out with "glassless" 3D sets. I know Sony has a trial model that doesn't need glasses. Personally, I wouldn't buy a Toshiba anything, but I think that with two manufacturers looking to technology that allows for glassless viewing, we'll see them on the market in the next year or so. I sure hope so, I can't wear glasses over glasses.

On another note, I just got a report that Toshiba is going out of the TV business, which contradicts the other report. Both reports are from the same source.

Rich


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

Everyperson said:


> Is there a way to disable the resolution popping up on the screen whenever the resolution changes on the PN58c8000?


Not so far as I know.

I don't know whether you'd lose recordings by reverting to an earlier release (if that's possible). If that could help you, it seems it wouldn't be for long, anyway.

I have no ideas for you, except making a bug report in the "3D TV .. What doesn't work (Hardware)" thread.


----------



## JackBarry (Aug 25, 2010)

Primetime19, Do you think this would work with an Onkyo PreAmp 885 which is 3 yrs old?


----------



## coreyschaaf (Aug 30, 2010)

NOTE: THIS WAS FIRST POSTED IN THE NEWER TOPIC "DIRECT 3D WHAT DOESN'T WORK". Just wanted to make sure everyone who was working for a setup that did work sees this.

Hey all, I have been reading and doing lots of research as to which receiver to try as even the 1.4 receivers are having issues with direcTV's 3D signal. I can however confirm the following does work:

Mitsubishi WD-73835 TV (Using 1.4 HDMI cables) connected to:
Mitsubishi 3DC-1000 Adapter (using 1.4 HDMI cables) connected to:
Denon AVR-2311 CL connected to:


PS3 System (using a 1.4 HDMI cable)
DirecTV hr24-500 (using a 1.4 HDMI cable)
Xbox 360 (using 1.3 cable)

Note: I am not using DirecTV's recommended setting of passing the Audio to the Reciever using an Optical cable and connecting the adapter directly to the 3DC-1000 (kind of pointless if you have multiple components needing the Adapter). I am using 1.4 HDMI cables and the Denon AVR-2311 CL is passing DirecTV's 3D signal without any interruptions.

I watched 3D in my house last night and it was pretty cool. If you have any questions on my setup or how I got it to work, feel free to ask. I was just as frustrated as alot of you. One thing when hooking up the system, you must power everything down and back up when you first hook everything up as DirecTV's signal wasn't recognizing the signal the first time through. I think the HDMI connections needed to be reset, but I haven't had any problems other than that.

Also, go to electronics-expo.com and use the coupon code LABORDAYWEEKEND and get the receiver I mentioned above for $647.00 including shipping and taxes (it's priced at $899.99 at BestBuy and Ultimate Electronics. That's where mine came from (all new non-refurbished systems in case you're wondering).

One note on this receiver - the IPOD Dock / USB port on the front does not seem to be compatible with iPhone's OS4.0. iPhone OS3.0 are reported to be working.


----------



## tyrap (Sep 22, 2006)

Panasonic 50VT20 Television

Hr 24-500 Receiver

High speed HDMI Cable run direct from receiver to tv

3-D works Great!!!


----------



## JackBarry (Aug 25, 2010)

Mitsubishi's new TV models WD-73738 and WD-73838 support both Side by Side and Checkerboard signals. Is there anyone out who has or know anyone who has successfully hooked up a Direct TV Receiver directly to the above TV models with out using the Mitsubishi Adaptor. Secondly has anyone with an Onkyo Receiver or Pre-Amp successfully passed a 3D signal to the Mitsubishi Adaptor or Directly to the TV without the Mitsu Adaptor?


----------



## El Queso Grande (Apr 4, 2002)

"JackBarry" said:


> Mitsubishi's new TV models WD-73738 and WD-73838 support both Side by Side and Checkerboard signals. Is there anyone out who has or know anyone who has successfully hooked up a Direct TV Receiver directly to the above TV models with out using the Mitsubishi Adaptor. Secondly has anyone with an Onkyo Receiver or Pre-Amp successfully passed a 3D signal to the Mitsubishi Adaptor or Directly to the TV without the Mitsu Adaptor?


I tried connecting my hr21 directly to my Mitsubishi 73738, but it didn't work. I had to use the Mitsubishi adapter.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

Even though the ****8 models _should _work with DirecTV's side by side signal, their DVRs don't think they do, and therefore won't enable 3d output. Anyone with this issue should post in the "3D: what doesn't work" thread. It should work, but doesn't.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

For the first time since I got my 3D set, there is programming on two 3D channels, 103 (US Open tennis) and 106 (3D Demo Days miscellany. When I switch back and forth between them, my TV (Samsung pn58c8000) turns off the picture, puts up a banner saying what HDMI input and what resolution are now in use, and puts up another banner telling me to put on my 3D glasses. This is not ideal. The channels both have 3D at the same resolution, 1080i @ 60Hz -- why go through this reinitialization? It's very much like what happens when I have Native set to On and I switch between channels with different resolutions (but I now have Native set to Off).

Do you all see this, too? (I have HR24-500 connected by HDMI through a Pioneer 1020 AVR.)


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

GregLee said:


> For the first time since I got my 3D set, there is programming on two 3D channels, 103 (US Open tennis) and 106 (3D Demo Days miscellany. When I switch back and forth between them, my TV (Samsung pn58c8000) turns off the picture, puts up a banner saying what HDMI input and what resolution are now in use, and puts up another banner telling me to put on my 3D glasses. This is not ideal. The channels both have 3D at the same resolution, 1080i @ 60Hz -- why go through this reinitialization? It's very much like what happens when I have Native set to On and I switch between channels with different resolutions (but I now have Native set to Off).
> 
> Do you all see this, too? (I have HR24-500 connected by HDMI through a Pioneer 1020 AVR.)


Greg, 106 is ESPN and it's a 720p channel amd 103 is currently 1080i. This is according to the front panel LED's on the HR23 I'm using and my Denon AVR when I check the resolution there. What's telling you that 103 is a 1080i channel, what does the LED's on the front panel of your HR24 say?


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

RAD said:


> Greg, 106 is ESPN and it's a 720p channel amd 103 is currently 1080i. This is according to the front panel LED's on the HR23 I'm using and my Denon AVR when I check the resolution there. What's telling you that 103 is a 1080i channel, what does the LED's on the front panel of your HR24 say?


I just rechecked. The panel lights on my HR24 say 1080i for both 103 and 106. My TV Info button gives a banner saying 1080i @ 60Hz for both 103 and 106. Also, I recall a previous posting saying that while ESPN would use 720p for some of their 3D, channel 106 would use 1080i.

I need to correct what I said above. When I change from channel 106 to 103, I see the reinitialization I described. However, changing from channel 103 to 106 works fine, with no reinitialization.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

GregLee said:


> I just rechecked. The panel lights on my HR24 say 1080i for both 103 and 106. My TV Info button gives a banner saying 1080i @ 60Hz for both 103 and 106. Also, I recall a previous posting saying that while ESPN would use 720p for some of their 3D, channel 106 would use 1080i.
> 
> I need to correct what I said above. When I change from channel 106 to 103, I see the reinitialization I described. However, changing from channel 103 to 106 works fine, with no reinitialization.


Don't know what to tell you then. Are you sure about 106 being 1080i since that's ESPN and they've always been a 720p service. Do you have 720p selected as a supported output resolution in your HR24, if not maybe that's why 106 is saying 1080i.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Greg, I was thinking, did you say that the Misc Options display on the HR24 say that the only supported 3D resolution on your TV was 1080i? If yes maybe that's why 106 is showing as 1080i since your TV's telling the HR24 it can't do 720p in 3D mode?


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

RAD said:


> Greg, I was thinking, did you say that the Misc Options display on the HR24 say that the only supported 3D resolution on your TV was 1080i? If yes maybe that's why 106 is showing as 1080i since your TV's telling the HR24 it can't do 720p in 3D mode?


I am sure I saw a posting saying ESPN3D on DirecTV would be 1080i, but I'm not sure it's actually true.

Yes, 720p is enabled and it is listed by my HR24 as a TV supported resolution, and yes, 1080i is the only 3D resolution listed as supported by my TV (which is of course not true).

Well, since my TV also says it is getting a 1080i signal for channel 106, your theory seems to imply that my HR24 is converting 3D 720p to 3D 1080i. I was under the impression that the H boxes could not do that conversion. (My Pioneer AVR can convert 720p to 1080i, in 2D anyway, but it is set up not to perform any conversion for HDMI signals.)


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

GregLee said:


> I am sure I saw a posting saying ESPN3D on DirecTV would be 1080i, but I'm not sure it's actually true.
> 
> Yes, 720p is enabled and it is listed by my HR24 as a TV supported resolution, and yes, 1080i is the only 3D resolution listed as supported by my TV (which is of course not true).
> 
> Well, since my TV also says it is getting a 1080i signal for channel 106, your theory seems to imply that my HR24 is converting 3D 720p to 3D 1080i. I was under the impression that the H boxes could not do that conversion. (My Pioneer AVR can convert 720p to 1080i, in 2D anyway, but it is set up not to perform any conversion for HDMI signals.)


Yes, all the H and HR boxes can up and down convert signals for 2D at least, guess it's also doing it for 3D.

If your HR24 is being told by your TV (or whatever else is in the signal path) that if can only support 1080i in 3D guess that's the reason it's only lighting the 1080i light. As I said before, my TV reports back to the HR23 that it can do 720p, 1080i, 1080p/24, 1080p/30 and 1080p/60 and I've seen 3D programming in 720p, 1080i and 1080p resolutions as reported by the LED's and my Denon AVR.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

RAD said:


> Are you sure about 106 being 1080i since that's ESPN and they've always been a 720p service.


I find the following in a news report:


> What is unique about the 3D feeds is that ESPN won't be converting them from interlace to progressive for U.S. distribution. ESPN, like ABC and other Disney networks, has long been a believer in the quality and bandwidth efficiency of progressive over interlace, which is why it produces and transmits its programming in 720p/60. But it will deliver the 3D World Cup coverage to DirecTV and Comcast in the 1080i/60 HD format, which will then be transmitted to consumers in the side-by-side "frame-compatible" 3D format supported by both new 3D TVs and existing set-top boxes. http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/453438-ESPN_Primes_Its_World_Cup_Pipe.php


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

GregLee said:


> I find the following in a news report:


Greg, that article specifically mentioned the World Cup games so don't know if that will continue for all ESPN, all I can tell you is what my hardware's telling me.

And from http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2819/kw/3d/r_id/104513 it says:



> What is the resolution format of HD 3D programming on DIRECTV? Programming will typically be in 1080p. However, some events may be delivered at different resolutions.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

RAD said:


> > What is the resolution format of HD 3D programming on DIRECTV? Programming will typically be in 1080p.


I would say that is probably nonsense. The two broadcast formats for 3D are 1080i side-by-side and 720p top-and-bottom, which can be handled without increased bandwidth requirements over regular HD. No 1080p (which is only on blu-ray 3D).


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

GregLee said:


> I would say that is probably nonsense. The two broadcast formats for 3D are 1080i side-by-side and 720p top-and-bottom, which can be handled without increased bandwidth requirements over regular HD. No 1080p (which is only on blu-ray 3D).


Greg, sorry to say but I've got some programming from ch 103 on my DVR that plays at 1080p.


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

For two weeks in a row I have attempted to record college football games on ESPN3d with scheduled recordings. They have failed both times. In the history it says that the recording was cancelled because the channel is no longer available. 

I have an HR24. 

If i tune to the channel during the game, it plays fine. I am able to record the game by tuning to it live and pressing record, but scheduled recordings do not work. This only happens on ESPN 3d.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Sackchamp56 said:


> For two weeks in a row I have attempted to record college football games on ESPN3d with scheduled recordings. They have failed both times. In the history it says that the recording was cancelled because the channel is no longer available.
> 
> I have an HR24.
> 
> If i tune to the channel during the game, it plays fine. I am able to record the game by tuning to it live and pressing record, but scheduled recordings do not work. This only happens on ESPN 3d.


That tends to happen a lot with part time channels, not isolated to ESPN3D.


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

RAD said:


> That tends to happen a lot with part time channels, not isolated to ESPN3D.


Is there any workaround? I work on Saturdays and would like to schedule record the rest of the upcoming games on ESPN3d.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Sackchamp56 said:


> Is there any workaround? I work on Saturdays and would like to schedule record the rest of the upcoming games on ESPN3d.


Not really except for scheduling it as close as you can to the start of the game. You could also try scheduling it via the web or smartphone.

I'd also submit a comment via the DirecTV web site to complain about this, maybe one day they'll fix it.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

RAD said:


> Greg, sorry to say but I've got some programming from ch 103 on my DVR that plays at 1080p.


And what is that programming?


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

Everyperson said:


> With this new release (40d--using the HR24-500) whenever I playback a 3-D recording and fast forward, when I resume PLAY, the Samsung panel(PN58c8000) is forced into a reset of 3-D playback. The screen blanks out and the auto 3-D setup on the panel is reset. It makes the fast forward playback absolutely useless. It was fine just before this new update to 40d.





GregLee said:


> I have an HR24-500 running 040d, also, using a Pioneer vsx-1020 AVR between the HR24-500 and my Samsung pn58c8000. I just checked FF and the other trick-play functions, and they all work correctly, for me.


When you FF/RR, the DVR is displaying a 2D image (it becomes obvious if you take off the glasses). It reverts back to 3D about 1-2 seconds after normal play resumes. On MY display (Mits 73736 w/ 3D adapter), it doesn't cause a change in modes. The image simply collapses into a 2D image, then back to 3D. But apparently that constant switching between 2D and 3D is causing issues for some displays.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

GregLee said:


> And what is that programming?


The Wild Safari shows, SOS Planet, Dinosaurs Alive, Wild Ocean, Advetures in Animation and the few I just double checked this morning.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

DarinC said:


> When you FF/RR, the DVR is displaying a 2D image (it becomes obvious if you take off the glasses). It reverts back to 3D about 1-2 seconds after normal play resumes. On MY display (Mits 73736 w/ 3D adapter), it doesn't cause a change in modes. The image simply collapses into a 2D image, then back to 3D. But apparently that constant switching between 2D and 3D is causing issues for some displays.


DirecTV has said that whenever you do something on a STB that would cause the UI to overlay a 3D signal, like hit INFO or a DVR function which brings up the time/progress bar, that the signal would revert back to 2D until the UI overlay goes away.

DarinC, which model DVR are you using connected to your Mits?


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

I have an HR21-200. And you're probably right, it could be the overlay (that is triggered by the FF) that is causing it to revert back to 2d.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

RAD said:


> The Wild Safari shows, SOS Planet, Dinosaurs Alive, Wild Ocean, Advetures in Animation and the few I just double checked this morning.


I've played all those, and I just re-checked Wild Ocean and Adventures in Animation. My TV's Info button says it is getting a 1080i signal for all of them, and my HR24's 1080i light is lit up but its 1080p light is not lit. I don't think any of these is 1080p, and, as I said above, I don't think 3D 1080p is even possible for DirecTV.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Well guess we'll just have to disagree then. The directv web site says the do 1080p.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

GregLee said:


> I don't think any of these is 1080p, and, as I said above, I don't think 3D 1080p is even possible for DirecTV.


Correction: I should have said that 3D 1080p side-by-side format is not possible. There is a top-and-bottom 3D half-resolution 1080p format possible for cable and satellite, according to the FAQ put together by Ron Jones here (see _Question - What are the mandatory 3D formats that are defined by the HDMI 1.4a specification and what devices must support them?_).


----------



## blusgtone (Feb 4, 2007)

Sackchamp56 said:


> For two weeks in a row I have attempted to record college football games on ESPN3d with scheduled recordings. They have failed both times. In the history it says that the recording was cancelled because the channel is no longer available.
> 
> I have an HR24.
> 
> If i tune to the channel during the game, it plays fine. I am able to record the game by tuning to it live and pressing record, but scheduled recordings do not work. This only happens on ESPN 3d.


Plus 1, HR24-500 same thing, was out of town missed the canes game in 3d


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

Sackchamp56 said:


> For two weeks in a row I have attempted to record college football games on ESPN3d with scheduled recordings. They have failed both times. In the history it says that the recording was cancelled because the channel is no longer available.
> 
> I have an HR24.
> 
> If i tune to the channel during the game, it plays fine. I am able to record the game by tuning to it live and pressing record, but scheduled recordings do not work. This only happens on ESPN 3d.


I recorded the globetrotters and it seem to record on my receiver. Maybe your specific model?


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Well, I've joined the 3D bandwagon with my new Panasonic TC-P65VT25
Only problem so far has been attempting to watch "Encounters in the Third Dimension" which I d/l'd last night. I get all kind of stuttering ending in a black screen.
[edit]Worked fine after a second download.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

DirecTV's Doyle Calls 3D 'Niche' Prospect



> "[3D] is going to probably be more of -- at least for a while -- more of a niche product. It's going to be a product that some people will certainly gravitate to and the early adopters will," he said.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

DarinC said:


> When you FF/RR, the DVR is displaying a 2D image (it becomes obvious if you take off the glasses). It reverts back to 3D about 1-2 seconds after normal play resumes. On MY display (Mits 73736 w/ 3D adapter), it doesn't cause a change in modes. The image simply collapses into a 2D image, then back to 3D. But apparently that constant switching between 2D and 3D is causing issues for some displays.





Everyperson said:


> With this new release (40d--using the HR24-500) whenever I playback a 3-D recording and fast forward, when I resume PLAY, the Samsung panel(PN58c8000) is forced into a reset of 3-D playback. The screen blanks out and the auto 3-D setup on the panel is reset. It makes the fast forward playback absolutely useless. It was fine just before this new update to 40d. If D* wants to be the #1 provider of 3-D, they had better correct this ASAP. I'm curious if others have experienced this on other DVRs.
> 
> My setup: Denon 3311/Samsung PN58c8000/D* HR24-500--HDMI out from DVR into the Denon 3311 and out to the HDMI input of the Samsung panel(everything was working perfectly BEFORE this latest update to 40d).


My new PN58c8000 is being shipped. I was wondering if this issue has been fixed, and if there are any other issues with that panel. I plan to hook it up the panel to an HR24-100 via HDMI, and via optical audio (TOSlink) to my older Panny audio system. I'm aware that will only get me 5.1 surround, but I'm hoping I don't get sync problems or any other issues.

Since this thread is issues only, please PM me with any advice or tips that don't conform to Issues. Thanks!


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

itzme said:


> My new PN58c8000 is being shipped. I was wondering if this issue has been fixed, ...


My trick-play functions usually work with my PN58C8000 (connected through Pioneer vsx-1020). I just tested them all on a recorded 3D program and then on n3D buffered, and the only problem I saw was that Pause got stuck and I had to press FF and Play to get back to normal play. A few days ago I got a reinitialization of the TV using FF and Back-skip, but I couldn't duplicate that just now. I'm using an HR24-500 with the latest firmware.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

GregLee said:


> My trick-play functions usually work with my PN58C8000 (connected through Pioneer vsx-1020). I just tested them all on a recorded 3D program and then on n3D buffered, and the only problem I saw was that Pause got stuck and I had to press FF and Play to get back to normal play. A few days ago I got a reinitialization of the TV using FF and Back-skip, but I couldn't duplicate that just now. I'm using an HR24-500 with the latest firmware.


Thanks. By "reinitialization" do you mean the panel turned off and back on?


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

itzme said:


> Thanks. By "reinitialization" do you mean the panel turned off and back on?


By "reinitialization", I mean the screen goes blank for a few seconds and then the TV puts up a banner saying which HDMI input you're using and what the current resolution of the signal is.


----------

